# GTX 780 or 970 - What should I do ?



## vicpr25 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone this is my first time posting..

So I just bought the EVGA GTX 780 SC at $399, completely unaware they where going to release a new generation, my question is should I return the 780 and get a 970 ? 

Thanks


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 19, 2014)

Gtx 970 all the way.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 19, 2014)

vicpr25 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first time posting..
> 
> So I just bought the EVGA GTX 780 SC at $399, completely unaware they where going to release a new generation, my question is should I return the 780 and get a 970 ?
> 
> Thanks



Yes


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2014)

yes GTX 970, see if u can return ur GTX 780 if possible.


----------



## vicpr25 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh damn I bought it in newegg.com not sure if I can return it.. does anyone knows if I can ? I haven't even received the product..


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2014)

vicpr25 said:


> Oh damn I bought it in newegg.com not sure if I can return it.. does anyone knows if I can ? I haven't even received the product..



Why not check their return policy instead of asking on a forum  http://www.newegg.com/HelpInfo/FAQDetail.aspx?Module=6


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 19, 2014)

Despite having 780s myself, the 970 is certainly the way to go at this juncture. If you can return it, for sure go to a 970. If you haven't open the box you might be able to get some pretty good money second hand for it too (that is if you are unable to return it).

Also does EVGA still run that upgrade thing? Where if you send the card to EVGA you get some kind of upgrade or something? I'm unfamiliar with it myself because we don't have that program here in Australia.


----------



## vicpr25 (Sep 19, 2014)

From newegg.com:

*VGA Replacement Only Return Policy*


Return for refund within: non-refundable
Return for replacement within: 30 days

Products that state "_This item is covered by Newegg.com's Replacement Only 30-Day Return Policy_", or items labeled as “Non-refundable” (or similar labeling) must be returned to Newegg within 30 days of the invoice date for this policy to apply. Products covered by this return policy may only be returned for a replacement of the same or equivalent item. “Return” constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA.

Now since English is not my first language, I'm assuming its possible because of the "may only be returned for a replacement of the same or equivalent item" sentence (this is kind of ambiguous)?
Sorry for asking about this here, I wanted to ask them but they have a 1:30 hours wait to chat with someone.. :/

THE_EGG they still have it but they haven't update it to the new cards.. Also I don't know if that works for Puerto Rico.. It says it works for the United States, but some companies consider PR as part of US and others don't.. (Even though we still are..)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd call them or something. They might take it back, especially if you mention you want the 970 coming out soon once they get them in stock, though you will probably get hit with restocking fee. Just be honest with them. Newegg service has always been great for me.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 19, 2014)

vicpr25 said:


> From newegg.com:
> 
> *VGA Replacement Only Return Policy*
> 
> ...


If that's the return policy then you can't return the 780.

Remember that even if you were able to return it, Newegg typically charges a 15% restocking fee,  and thus you would only get $340 back.  If I was in your situation, I would try to sell the 780 discounted on the second hand market for $330 and then buy the GTX 970.  Usually the second hand markets are full of non tech-savvy people and thus are slow to respond to new product releases, so you still may be able to find a buyer at that price if you do it soon.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 19, 2014)

GTX 970 is a no brainer, nothing comes close now.


----------



## erixx (Sep 19, 2014)

Still, try to call. I once arranged it tis way: I did not take the package and let it return. And the refunded. But that was Philips online shop... 
Restock fees are maybe because too many people abuse of changing their mind after ordering...


----------



## vicpr25 (Sep 19, 2014)

HI guys so I called newegg.com and they told me that I can just deny to accept the package and they will refund the amount spent, YAY for newegg.com! I'm getting the 970 , now I have been looking them, and I really like the review of the ASUS but the gigabyte one also looks nice.. any suggestion ? I read the EVGA ACX 2 its kind of loud..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Gtx 970 all the way.




Not much of a gain between 980 and 780, this feels more like a 8 series card


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 20, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not much of a gain between 980 and 780, this feels more like a 8 series card


Price to performance is excellent though all around since the prices of the 7XX series have not gone down enough yet.  More of a save a buck for a little more performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Im not sure its like comparing a 7970Ghz to a 280...

My question is wheres the non ti 980?

By the way I dont hear much about the GA Windforce boards...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 20, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im not sure its like comparing a 7970Ghz to a 280...
> 
> My question is wheres the non ti 980?
> 
> By the way I dont hear much about the GA Windforce boards...



Non Ti 980? Its there GTX980.

nothing close to the 7970 -> 280x. Gtx980 is a whole new architecture. 280x is a rebrand 7970. Also 980 is gm204, not gm200 which will be the actual die to truely replace the 780/780ti.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Sep 20, 2014)

i would go evga they have great warranty policies . i been using evga cards for the last 4 years with no issues. i decided to get a asus 780ti a few months back  and it took a crap on me they sent me a new replacement also took a crap on me i been unlucky i guess lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Could be that psu or the home youre in.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Sep 20, 2014)

i had a different psu wen the first one crapped. is really weird that's for sure lol. kind wish i waited and grabbed a couple of 970s instead honestly but i did get the 780ti for $530 shipped so it was a good deal at the time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds like a bad home power outlet/breaker/grounding. Get a ISO bar


----------



## Devil-Walker (Sep 20, 2014)

i suppose that's a possibility. hmm. ill look into it.


----------

